# USMC Rules For Gun fighting vs Navy Rules



## Dutch

USMC Rules For Gun fighting

1. Bring a gun. Preferably, bring at least two guns. Bring all of your friends who have guns. 

2. Anything worth shooting is worth shooting twice. Ammo is cheap. Life is expensive. 

3. Only hits count. The only thing worse than a miss is a slow miss. 

4. If your shooting stance is good, you're probably not moving fast enough nor using cover correctly. 

5. Move away from your attacker. Distance is your friend. (Lateral and diagonal movement are preferred.) 

6. If you can choose what to bring to a gunfight, bring a long gun and a friend with a long gun. 

7. In ten years nobody will remember the details of caliber, stance, or tactics. They will only remember who lived. 

8. If you are not shooting, you should be communicating, reloading, and running. 

9. Accuracy is relative: most combat shooting standards will be more dependent on "pucker factor" than the inherent accuracy of the gun. 

9.5. Use a gun that works EVERY TIME. "All skill is in vain when an Angel pisses in the flintlock of your musket." 

10. Someday someone may kill you with your own gun, but they should have to beat you to death with it because it is empty. 

11. Always cheat; always win. The only unfair fight is the one you lose. 

12. Have a plan. 

13. Have a back-up plan, because the first one won't work. 

14. Use cover or concealment as much as possible. The visible target should be in FRONT of your gun. 

15. Flank your adversary when possible. Protect yours. 

16. Don't drop your guard. 

17. Always tactical load and threat scan 360 degrees. 

18. Watch their hands. Hands kill. (In God we trust. Everyone else, keep your hands where I can see them). 

19. Decide to be aggressive ENOUGH, quickly ENOUGH. 

20. The faster you finish the fight, the less shot you will get. 

21. Be polite. Be professional. But have a plan to kill everyone you meet. 

22. Be courteous to everyone, friendly to no one. 

23. Your number one Option for Personal Security is a lifelong commitment to avoidance, deterrence, and de-escalation. 

24. Do not attend a gunfight with a handgun, the caliber of which does not start with a "4." 

Navy Rules to Gun fighting 

1. Adopt an aggressive offshore posture-10 miles out 

2. Send the Marines 

3. Drink Coffee


----------



## blackhawk19

That's the truth


----------



## squeezy

Oh my! ... this is going to stir up a bee's nest 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













So ... which service is smarter?


----------



## smokin for life

Sorry Dutch I have to disagree with you on this. If I remember right, the Navy rule #3 should be changed to "BEER". At least that's the way I remember it.  YEA GO NAVY!!!!


----------



## richoso1

To what Squeezy said.


----------



## billclarkson

Well folks after serving 20 years in the Marines, all i knew about the Navy was their ability to chaufeur us around and as for the guns, those big guns on the ships carried big rounds and took out a country block.  Now as far as a rifle or pistol in the hands of a navy person, i can't say anything about those that shot onland.  But for those that shot rounds out at sea they always hit their target.............the water.........hehe.  All kidding aside, Navy or Marines are servicemen and i'm proud of each and everyone who serves to protect our land.

Bill


----------



## brennan

Being in the Marine Taxi Service (Gator Navy), I couldn't agree with you more smokin'...thing is, some idiot in their infinite wisdom decided to not allow sailors to drink regularly while underway.  so we have to make due with coffee.


Great joke BTW

all I have to add is:

4.  Sail in circles for 3 months or until the marines are done.


----------



## walking dude

hmmmmmmm......

if i remember right......the navy seals went in first.......so the marines won't get their panties in a bunch, worrying if during the landing, they mite get their feet wet dodging incoming
without the navy.........marines stuck at padre island........usless as tits on a boar........nuff said

Wd


----------



## shellbellc

Know what this is???  Mt Suribachi today, not quite as the Marines saw it back in WWII...yeah, we were stuck on an island alright...s/f!


----------



## brennan

Need I remind you what the USMC seal says?


Department of the NAVY: United States Marine Corps


----------



## walking dude

plus didnt them BIG GUNS soften up the landing areas?

thank you brennan......without the navy........like i said before........the marines can't leave their home base......



Wd


----------



## shellbellc

Yeah..the Men's Department...


----------



## brennan

of course it's got _nothing_ to do with brains, does it?


----------



## shellbellc

Not so anymore, commercial air gets us most places, kind of hard to dock a ship in the middle of the desert.  Navy still takes us for the med cruises and other ops, but for mass troop movement, it's TWA or other commercial airlines...first time I was ever on a 747 was flying over to Saudi.


----------



## shellbellc

Sure it does!  That's why we wear brain buckets and Navy wears...ah what are they called..oh yeah upside doggie bowls!


----------



## walking dude

but how did they get the tanks and other heavy equipment there......i know about the C-5A..........but it can carry only so much

unfournaltely, i have to agree on the twa thing........thats how my boy just got to iraq.........and he's Navy.......SeaBee's

Wd


----------



## brennan

WD Where's your boy stationed when he's not overseas?  If you don't mind my asking...I actually work in the back corner of a seabee base.


----------



## shellbellc




----------



## walking dude

he's navy reserve..........outta Camp Dodge, Des Moines

he was over in iraqie and afghanistan waters while he was active duty
in fact, the aircraft carrier, the Carl Vincent, was the FIRST carrier group there, after 9/11........i get SO tired of the enterprise getting all the glory

Wd


----------



## walking dude

yeah......shellbac.......and the captain was a former marine

LOVE your signature........tho thats a NAVAL term......smoking lamp is lite......LOLOL

Wd


----------



## shellbellc

Walking Dude;88548 said:
			
		

> yeah......shellbac.......and the captain was a former marine
> 
> Doubt that!!!  Once a Marine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE your signature........tho thats a NAVAL term......smoking lamp is lite......LOLOL
> 
> We use that term a lot too!  Standing in formation we'd get smoking lamp is lit, everyone scrambles to find a smoke and get it lit and a couple puffs before smoking lamp is out again!


----------



## walking dude

but WHERE do you think that saying first got started?
in fact........the navy was LONG in existance before jarheads was even thougth about..

and they're called dixie cups.........LOLOL
cept now my boy in inland now........he has to wear a marine cover.....poor kid

prob. be damaged for life, over THAT psychological torture

LMAO

good times had by all


Wd


----------



## shellbellc

au contrere mon frere....unless you consider less than a month a LONG time????? Heck we're only 5 month's behind the Army!!!  We have the proud reputation of being created at Tun Tavern...wonder why we are the way we are!!


----------



## walking dude

prob. right......needed SOMEONE to swab the decks







Wd


----------



## walking dude

http://www.usmc.mil/marinelink/mcn20...epage?readform

LOLOL

the marine mag. wants your SEA stories.........wonder how the marines GOT to sea?

Wd


----------



## shellbellc

No, it took Congress less than a month to realize the "swabbies" needed protection and had the Continental Marines formed and assigned to the two ships that the Continental Navy had at the time...it only took until the 1990's for the Marine security details assigned to the Naval fleet to be permanently removed from Naval Ships. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Definition of squid:  Lowest form of Marine life!


----------



## walking dude

JUST LOOK AT WHAT YOU STARTED DUTCH

SHAME ON YOU!!!!!!!!!!


LMAO       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wd


----------



## walking dude

tho i noticed shellbac........no response on the url i posted.........

HEHEHHEE        
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Wd


----------



## shellbellc

All joking aside, I respect all branches, my dad was in the *cough* Navy, mighty surprised when his little girl joined the USMC!  I especially respect the Navy Corpsman, they have save many lives risking their own...here's a little poem I wrote after the USS Cole was bombed...hey Walking Dude, let me know how you feel after reading it...

http://www.arlingtoncemetery.net/usscole-poem.htm

One more quick story about the Marines on ship...
http://www.oo-rah.com/store/seastories/ss36.asp


----------



## shellbellc

I'm sure the bell bottom dungarees with square pockets has already taken care of that for him!!!!


----------



## walking dude

nice poem........did you write that

the other link

point

set

match   you win.........


Wd


----------



## shellbellc

Yep, wrote it shortly after it happened...tried to write it from the perspective of being a parent with a child in harms way.  (Keim was my maiden name)


----------



## shellbellc

one last dig...do you know why the Navy uses powdered soap in the shower?   Takes longer to pick up.


----------



## walking dude

oh youuuuuuu       youuuuuuuuuuu

i WAS going to be nice and let it lay........but NOOOOOOOOOOOOO

you HAD to have the last werd.........okay.........

wd takes his guantlet off and throws it to the ground.......


Wd


----------



## dacdots

Sorry guys but after the Navy drops of the Marines they punch a hole for the soldiers to come in and take over the important task of winning the war.GO ARMY!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






P.S.Every person in uniform who takes up the gun to defend this country is my hero.


----------



## walking dude

Why does the army have mules.......

and the Navy have marines.......

army got first choice


Wd


----------



## starsfaninco

Marines are good for two things,  Guarding gates and catching bullets and I have to admit they've done a hell of a job guarding gates. Not a single one has come up missing since their inception.  Thankfully, they're not as adapt at the other thing.  

I also call BS on the lighthouse thing.. That most certainly was not the USS Abraham Lincoln.  It's a west coast ship, and I left it in 1993 :)  Is a funny joke though.

We had a MarDet on the Lincoln for security.  Most of em were pretty kewl guys, doing the job as they were trained.  Out in town or on the beach they were fun to hang around with, because they always had a Napoleon complex.  Short man syndrome or something.  Lots of good fights, some won, some lost, but always for no real reason.  Most of the Captain's Masts were for the MarDet guys.  Reminded me of the typical redneck.  Instant *******, just add alcohol :)


----------



## starsfaninco

Best exchange ever....

Leatherneck --  SEALS are only good for 1 thing.  Balancing balls on their noses...

SEAL  --  Want me to demonstrate with one of yours...


----------



## walking dude

you're killing me here


lolol

Wd


----------



## shellbellc

ARMY - Ain't Ready to be a Marine Yet!  Maybe another 232 years!


----------



## starsfaninco

NAVY - Never Again Volunteer Yourself.... Words to live by :)  However, I'd do it again in a heartbeat...


----------



## shellbellc

USMC - Uncle Sam's Misguided Children.


----------



## hawgheaven

Hey Dutch... nice goin'... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Seriously, I don't care if you are CG (Coast Guard, not a CharGriller), Army, Navy, Marine, Salvation Army, Girl Scout or Boy Scout... anyone who lays their life down to defend our freedom is a hero in my book. 

Go get 'em!


----------



## blackhawk19

Yeah, Dutch is sittin back enjoying this one


----------



## shellbellc

*Honor.....simply put

A veteran - whether Active Duty, Retired, National Guard or Reserve is
someone who, at one point in his life, wrote a blank check made
payable to "The United States of America", for an amount of "up to and including my life."

That is Honor, and there are way too many people in this country who no longer understand it.
-- Author Unknown*


----------



## blackhawk19

I will add just  a couple of thoughts on the Navy, Those SOB Seals had real eggs in there mess at their base in the Mekong delta close to Saigon
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Really we used to love to support them because we would fly in early and eat breakfast, best food in Nam. I was very impressed with the Naval Firepower when I flew an Artillery Observer and we called for the big guns off the Battleship New Jersey, I think they could fire about 28 miles and have a lot of shells in the air before the first hit, but even they didn't compare to a B-52 strike. Just don't tell CrewDawg, I don't want him to get the "Big Head"


----------



## crawdaddy

I've been laughing on this one and guess I'll just be quiet.  Reason is: my dad was in the Army during Vietnam, my father in law retired from the Coast Guard, my brother in law is currently at Parris Island and my wife is a helicopter pilot in the Navy.


----------



## walking dude

good stratagy (sp), sorry its been a long day............

but good one crawdaddy


----------



## blackhawk19

Cool, another fling wing jock!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





On edit I guess I shouldn't have called your wife a jock but she rocks in my book!!


----------



## deejaydebi

No more cotton bell bottomed seafarers designed to be a life preserver - they wear polyester chino pants simlar to the Coast Guard. I liked Seafarers! But then in the 70's they were in stle too!


If all our civilian Congressman and Senators have their way will will be the United Armed Services one service for all


----------



## short one

Thank you for the quote, never heard it before. Was a member of an artillery guard unit for almost 24 yrs. and just missed Desert Storm. Many thanks to all serving there now, and think about them alot. My old unit came back about 2 yrs ago after they got activated but lost 2 members there.


----------



## gypsyseagod

great old quote shell. actuallyidon't know if he was the author but was always known to quote that statement.  barry sadler author of the casca series & the ballad of the green berets.


----------

